# Please say a prayer for Nacho he is off to the vet !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho is off to the vet in about 30 minutes . He flew into a wall yesterday and can't hold his weight up . There were no vets in the area open yesterday equipped to see him so i couldn't get him in until this morning. He is eating fine and Shake has been feeding him also . We kept him in the brooder last night and hand fed him and kept him hydrated . I will update on his status when i get home from the vet


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed everything is okay!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope all is well with nacho. love the name by the way.
!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho is home , He has a mild concussion . The vet gave him a shot of dex something to reduce the swelling . She said his equilibrium was off and there was no broken bones She said to keep him warm and fed and if he doesn't get better by Wednesday to call her.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad he is doing ok... thats good to hear.. keep us posted on his condition..prayers


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Nacho. I hope he improves quickly!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully cute little Nacho will recover quickly. Good luck.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad to hear he is ok, hope he returns to normal soon 
x


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope Nacho is okay! He is my favorite out of your clutch! Hopefully Shakes will get to visit the birdie doctor too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor Nacho! I hope the baby gets better quickly.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho is already showing signs of improvement . He is trying alot more now to keep his head up and is moving around alot more . I have handfed him a few times in small amounts and Shake has also been feeding him . I hope by this time tommorow he is perching again


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

HUGE improvement overnight with Nacho , He now is stand on his feet almost completely right and is trying to perch again


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I"m glad to hear that Nacho is doing better!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay!!!! Glad to hear Nacho is doing much better. Way to go Nacho..hugs n kisses


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

w00t! Good news.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho is almost fully recovered , He can now perch without falling but loses his balance a little bit when he is preening on the perch . I put him back in the cage early this morning cause he woke me up flock calling at 4 am lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw bless hope he is ok


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is a tuff little birdie  It sounds like he is doing great.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho has made a full recovery and gained some weight back , He is now back with everyone and we will see how it goes tonight


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad Nacho is better!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho is fully recovered from his concussion , But he hurt his foot flying yesterday and was back at the vet this morning . He sprained and bruised his foot so now he is resting . He is trying to put weight on it again and should be better in a few days


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor Nacho. He must be a little dare devil always doing stunts to get himself hurt. I hope his foot is better soon.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He is quite a clutzy flier atm l, I have tried to convince my hubby we need to clip him but he wants to give him a shot at flying which i don't blame him . If he hurts himself again i will have no choice but to clip him


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor baby! Hope he recovers quickly again


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww poor Nacho. He sounds just like me. I'm a huge clutz too, so I know what hes going through.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad he's okay,


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

Gees Nacho is in the wars isn't he!!!!!! Poor little guy - I hope his footie is better soon.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nacho ( Peanut) is not recovering like he should be from his last accident . I am taking him back to the vet tommorow to see whats going on


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor baby! I hope everything is okay with Nacho.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor Nacho. Sending him (and you) good thoughts. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

We are back . Peanut(Nacho) has strict orders of quarantine and no stress . The dr gave him some pain meds for the next 5 days and he needs to be separated for a few weeks to fully heal . He is on dolorex every 12 hours for the next 5 days and supplemental hand feeding to keep his weight up


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor little guy! I hope Nacho recovers quickly and can rejoin his siblings soon!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Peanut lost 2 grams , He rested quite good last night I think the pain killers did alot of good for him . He ate only 2 cc's this morning but he eats alot on his own . My plan is 2 handfed 4 times a day and get him to eat at least 2 cc's 3 of the times and hopefully 3 or 4 before bed


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How is Nacho doing?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Peanut is doing good , He is griping with his left foot again and perching normally . We have him in cage with everyone during the day but he still is sleeping in the brooder at night


----------

